# What ARE they yelling at us?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

From The Onion. 


.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

I like to yell: "I support an Equal Rights Amendment!!", "Check out the brains on that successful, independant woman!!", and "Smash that glass ceiling, sista!!"


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Some guy yelled something at me this morning. I think he was asking for a Big Mac and fries. :skep:


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

il sogno said:


> Some guy yelled something at me this morning. I think he was asking for a Big Mac and fries. :skep:


When I catch some doofus yelling at a lady, I often shout back "Wow! You're smart!! Are you a professor?!"

Guys who shout things at wimmins is one of my biggest pet-peeves. :mad2:


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

At least I'm not the only one that generally has NO idea what they're yelling. I guess the point is more yelling for the benefit of whoever is in the car with them? Otherwise- how do they expect us to have any idea what it is they're saying??? ut:


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

View From the Male Side

Last Fall at a stop sign, I had a woman shout at me "Nice legs." 

I almost fell off my bike.

:blush2:


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I also have no idea what they are saying most of the time. They should just save their breath, they obviously need more oxygen going to their brain.


----------



## Justagirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! Who knew?


----------



## Justagirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I honestly don't think that most of what they are yelling should be heard! Lol!


----------

